# Salad Nicoise- Summer Salads



## giggler

Have any of Y'all played around with this salad?


Sounds like a nice Summer Salad.


but 'Round here, we usually make a sour German Potato salad, or else a sour Three Been Salad.


Could this mix be made with Canned French Style Green Beens?


I may need to get Real Grey Poupon Mustard?


Thanks, Eric.


ps, Also looking for any nice Summer Salad Recipies.


----------



## msmofet

My  Salade Nicoise



I added some anchovy fillets, made string bean salad (rather than just cooked beans), steamed the red potatoes (then tossed them with splash of white vinegar while hot), grape tomatoes and used Kalamata olives


----------



## msmofet

Cobb Salad


----------



## msmofet

*Ms. Mofet's Pasta Salad (No Mayo)*


----------



## msmofet

Greek Salad


----------



## msmofet

Grilled Lemon Herb Mediterranean Chicken Salad


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

MsM those salads look wonderful!

We eat alot of cold salads in the summertime ...

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/members/56875-albums1045-picture6468.jpg

this is a goody made with Farro and assorted chopped veg

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/members/56875-albums1086-picture6957.jpg

Grilled Salmon Greek Style Salad, MMM!
or grilled Chicken or Shrimp or ...

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/members/56875-albums1086-picture6952.jpg

or how about a side salad of Namasu, pickled cucs, carrots, daikon and fresh ginger root

So many great ideas out there


----------



## msmofet

Thank you Kgirl. 

This is a Farro Salad I make.

**


----------



## msmofet

Baby Spinach Salad


----------



## msmofet

Caesar Salad





If you would like any recipes just ask.


----------



## Aunt Bea

I use the extra fine whole frozen green beans in a salad Nicoise.  Usually, they are leftovers from the previous night's dinner.  I add some onion and garlic then marinate them in bottled Italian dressing overnight.  I round out the salad with whatever I have on hand that looks like it belongs on a salad Nicoise. 

I also like to have a Taco salad in the summer.  I freeze individual portions of seasoned taco meat or chili, thaw them overnight in the refrigerator and heat them in the microwave before adding them to the salad.

A piece of leftover steak is another nice summer salad topper.  I slice the meat and heat it in the microwave just enough to take the chill off before I add it to the salad.


----------



## Cheryl J

Oh yum, MsM and Kgirl!  Those all look delicious. I love summer salads. 

Here's a few more that I make often in the summer. 

One of my faves - Taco salad with ranch dressing


Southwestern Black Bean and Corn Salad with Chile Lime dressing


Grilled Chicken Salad with ranch


Orzo and Artichoke Heart Salad with olive oil and lemon juice dressing


----------



## msmofet

Thank you and your salads are beautiful also!



Cheryl J said:


> Oh yum, MsM and Kgirl!  Those all look delicious. I love summer salads.
> 
> Here's a few more that I make often in the summer.
> 
> One of my faves - Taco salad with ranch dressing
> View attachment 30424
> 
> Southwestern Black Bean and Corn Salad with Chile Lime dressing
> View attachment 30423
> 
> Grilled Chicken Salad with ranch
> View attachment 30421
> 
> Orzo and Artichoke Heart Salad with olive oil and lemon juice dressing
> View attachment 30422


----------



## Cheryl J

Aunt Bea said:


> I use the extra fine whole frozen green beans in a salad Nicoise. Usually, they are leftovers from the previous night's dinner. I add some onion and garlic then marinate them in bottled Italian dressing overnight. I round out the salad with whatever I have on hand that looks like it belongs on a salad Nicoise.
> 
> I also like to have a Taco salad in the summer. *I freeze individual portions of seasoned taco meat or chili, thaw them overnight in the refrigerator and heat them in the microwave before adding them to the salad.*
> 
> *A piece of leftover steak is another nice summer salad topper. I slice the meat and heat it in the microwave just enough to take the chill off before I add it to the salad.*


 
Aunt Bea, I do the same thing. I almost always have a stash of seasoned and portioned ground beef in the freezer for taco salad.  And the leftover sliced steak makes a wonderful meal-in-a-bowl salad. I like the combo of the slightly warmed ground beef or steak with the cool veggies and dressing...yum.


----------



## Just Cooking

Great salads!!! 

Inspiring as Springfield, MO is slightly  warmer than was Monterey Bay, CA..


I'm bookmarking this thread..  


Ross


----------



## taxlady

Just Cooking said:


> Great salads!!!
> 
> Inspiring as Springfield, MO is slightly  warmer than was Monterey Bay, CA..
> 
> 
> I'm bookmarking this thread..  [emoji2]
> 
> 
> Ross


If you subscribe to it, you get notifications of new posts. I'm on my tablet at the moment, so I'm going from memory. I think subscribe is on the pull down menu for thread tools.


----------



## Just Cooking

taxlady said:


> If you subscribe to it, you get notifications of new posts. I'm on my tablet at the moment, so I'm going from memory. I think subscribe is on the pull down menu for thread tools.


 Yes it is and I am subscribed.. Good stuff.. Thank you..  
Ross


----------



## Rascal

It's winter here so no salads in sight, but I make one with lettuce chopped up with tomatoes boiled eggs spring onions bit of cheese and radishes, my home made dressing as well. Perfect summer salad.

Russ


----------



## di reston

Tomato salad Maman Blanc

Over here in the UK, we have a wonderful chef called Raymond Blanc. He owns one of Britain's great restaurants called 'Le Manoir des Quattre Saisons' (The Four Seasons Restaurant) in the countryside just north of London. During an interview some time ago, he mentioned his mother who, he said, was the great inspiration who encouraged him to become a restaurateur - the rest is history!

This recipe is from Madame Blanc's collection. Here's the recipe:

Tomato salad Maman Blanc:

4 large ripe beefsteak tomatoes thickly sliced.
1 red onion, finely sliced
1 shallot (scallion), finely chopped
1 garlic clove, crushed
1 tbsp Dijon mustard
3 tbsp rapeseed oil or olive oil
splash white vinegar
1-2 tbsp warm water
2tbsp roughly chopped fresh flatleaved parsley
1 small handful fresh basil leaves.

Preparation method
1. Arrange the tomatoes in circles on a serving platter
2. Scatter the red onion over the top
3. Place the shallot, garlic and white wine vinegar into a bowl and whisk well to combine. Whisk in the rapeseed oil, then, then add the water (whisking continuously) to emulsify the dressing. Season to taste with salt and freshly grouond black pepper.
4. Spoon the dressing over the tomatoes then set aside for at least one hour to marinate.
5. When ready to serve, scatter over the parsley and basil leaves.

(I like to rough-chop the leaves)


di reston


Enough is never as good as a feast     Oscar Wilde

1 clove


----------



## msmofet

Tomato and mozzarella


----------



## Kayelle

I'll add *Cheryl's* recently posted salad for those of you who have subscribed to this thread.


http://www.discusscooking.com/forum...on-and-honey-dressing-100265.html#post1553415


----------



## Kayelle

Here's my contribution. 


http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f11/asian-green-bean-salad-98320.html


----------



## Cheryl J

Kayelle said:


> I'll add *Cheryl's* recently posted salad for those of you who have subscribed to this thread.
> 
> 
> http://www.discusscooking.com/forum...on-and-honey-dressing-100265.html#post1553415


 
Thank you, Kay.


----------



## taxlady

di reston said:


> Tomato salad Maman Blanc
> 
> Over here in the UK, we have a wonderful chef called Raymond Blanc. He owns one of Britain's great restaurants called 'Le Manoir des Quattre Saisons' (The Four Seasons Restaurant) in the countryside just north of London. During an interview some time ago, he mentioned his mother who, he said, was the great inspiration who encouraged him to become a restaurateur - the rest is history!
> 
> This recipe is from Madame Blanc's collection. Here's the recipe:
> 
> Tomato salad Maman Blanc:
> 
> 4 large ripe beefsteak tomatoes thickly sliced.
> 1 red onion, finely sliced
> 1 shallot (scallion), finely chopped
> 1 garlic clove, crushed
> 1 tbsp Dijon mustard
> 3 tbsp rapeseed oil or olive oil
> splash white vinegar
> 1-2 tbsp warm water
> 2tbsp roughly chopped fresh flatleaved parsley
> 1 small handful fresh basil leaves.
> 
> Preparation method
> 1. Arrange the tomatoes in circles on a serving platter
> 2. Scatter the red onion over the top
> 3. Place the shallot, garlic and white wine vinegar into a bowl and whisk well to combine. Whisk in the rapeseed oil, then, then add the water (whisking continuously) to emulsify the dressing. Season to taste with salt and freshly grouond black pepper.
> 4. Spoon the dressing over the tomatoes then set aside for at least one hour to marinate.
> 5. When ready to serve, scatter over the parsley and basil leaves.
> 
> (I like to rough-chop the leaves)
> 
> 
> di reston
> 
> 
> Enough is never as good as a feast     Oscar Wilde
> 
> 1 clove


Sounds good. When do you add the Dijon mustard?


----------



## msmofet

String Bean Salad


----------



## di reston

Maman Blanc's Tomato Salad - the dressing:

Place the shallot, garlic, mustard and white wine vinegar into a bowl. I use cider vinegar, and smooth Dijon mustard. I also use olive oil instead of rapeseed oil. Otherwise I use aged white wine vinegar, as I find the that a young white wine vinegar, for me, is too sharp.

I leave my picked tomatoes out in the sun for a couple of days, and I use home-grown basil. I chop the shallot very fine, as I don't really want a 'lumpy' vinaigrette.

When I've done the vinaigrette, I keep it for 2 - 3 days, so that the flavours blend better.


di reston

Enough is never as good as a feast   Oscar Wilde


Enough is never as good as a feast


----------



## VanessaB

Salad niçoise is a really easy salad to make, I usually make it with potatoes, tomatoes, carrots, lettus, cucumber, boiled egg and of course you can add some ketchup or mayo on top.


----------



## Mad Cook

giggler said:


> Have any of Y'all played around with this salad?
> 
> 
> Sounds like a nice Summer Salad.
> 
> 
> but 'Round here, we usually make a sour German Potato salad, or else a sour Three Been Salad.
> 
> 
> Could this mix be made with Canned French Style Green Beens?
> 
> 
> I may need to get Real Grey Poupon Mustard?
> 
> 
> Thanks, Eric.
> 
> 
> ps, Also looking for any nice Summer Salad Recipies.


You need a proper French mustard (not one that just calls itself French Mustard!) for the right flavour but Grey Poupon is towards the top of the range. Look for a mustard made in France that isn't as expensive. A good supermarket may have its own brand made in France mustard.

And as for "Canned French Style Green Beans" - Wash your mouth out with soap this minute!!!!


----------



## Mad Cook

VanessaB said:


> Salad niçoise is a really easy salad to make, I usually make it with potatoes, tomatoes, carrots, lettus, cucumber, boiled egg and of course you can add some ketchup or mayo on top.


God help us! Just when I thought I had been misinformed about American cooks and cooking I read something like this!!!!

(Please tell me you're joking)


----------



## msmofet

Mad Cook said:


> You need a proper French mustard (not one that just calls itself French Mustard!) for the right flavour but Grey Poupon is towards the top of the range. Look for a mustard made in France that isn't as expensive. A good supermarket may have its own brand made in France mustard.
> 
> And as for "Canned French Style Green Beans" - Wash your mouth out with soap this minute!!!!



Trader Joe’s has very good mustards for reasonable prices.


----------



## GotGarlic

Mad Cook said:


> You need a proper French mustard (not one that just calls itself French Mustard!) for the right flavour but Grey Poupon is towards the top of the range. Look for a mustard made in France that isn't as expensive. A good supermarket may have its own brand made in France mustard.
> 
> And as for "Canned French Style Green Beans" - Wash your mouth out with soap this minute!!!!



No, you don't. You need a mustard you like. Don't be so rigid.


----------



## GotGarlic

Mad Cook said:


> God help us! Just when I thought I had been misinformed about American cooks and cooking I read something like this!!!!
> 
> (Please tell me you're joking)


OMG! Just when I thought the British were polite people, you rhetorically smack a newcomer in the face! 

Did you happen to notice that that was her *third* post here? Way to say hello


----------



## Just Cooking

+1


Ross


----------



## Mad Cook

GotGarlic said:


> No, you don't. You need a mustard you like. Don't be so rigid.


I like being rigid. Salade Nicoise was specifically named. If you're going to make it then make it properly. I thought DC was a serious cookery site. We are here to help & encourage people not to support this sort of nonsense.

(Oh, I forgot. This is the nation that thinks that a television programme, wherein a minor "celebrity" stuffs as much into his mouth as he possibly can without throwing up, is class "prime-time" entertainment.)

I still think the original poster was trying it on and having a laugh at our expense.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Mad Cook said:


> I like being rigid. Salade Nicoise was specifically named. If you're going to make it then make it properly. I thought DC was a serious cookery site. *We are here to help & encourage people not to support this sort of nonsense*.


We have suggested that someone makes a recipe "as written", but we have been know to encourage people to go off-book and substitute ingredients that they like if there is one ingredient that is particularly off-putting (or not available, or not something that fits into their budget) rather than not make it at all or not enjoy the final product. Of course, Escoffier would not have been pleased. 



Mad Cook said:


> (Oh, I forgot. This is the nation that thinks that a television programme, wherein a minor "celebrity" stuffs as much into his mouth as he possibly can without throwing up, is class *"prime-time" entertainment*.)


I'm pretty sure that if you polled the approximately 77% of the country that is 18 or older, you would find a small number that consider this to be anything close to entertaining. The rest of us are just as appalled as you.



Mad Cook said:


> I still think the original poster was trying it on and having a laugh at our expense.


Or...if you've read a good number of Eric's previous posts, you'd know that he isn't all that much of a cook but tries hard, and that his resources are limited. And yet he soldiers on.


----------



## Cheryl J

+1 on all, CG.  I also want to add that Eric has been here for *11 years.*  I enjoy his posts and look forward to them, and usually learn something from the responses.  I've never seen him to be anything less than honest and friendly.


----------



## taxlady

I dunno, I think MC meant the person who suggested, "... you can add some ketchup or mayo on top." was the one who might be having fun at our expense. Anyways, that's how I understood it.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*taxy*, *MC* quoted two different posts. The mustard comment and canned bean comment were in regard to "*giggler*"'s original post, while the reaction to ketchup or mustard on Salad Nicoise is a reaction to new "*Vanessa*"'s post. *MC* also references the "original poster" when she said "...the original poster was trying it on and having a laugh at our expense..."

Before you know it, this thread is going to need a scorecard to keep track of the players...


----------



## taxlady

Cooking Goddess said:


> *taxy*, *MC* quoted two different posts. The mustard comment and canned bean comment were in regard to "*giggler*"'s original post, while the reaction to ketchup or mustard on Salad Nicoise is a reaction to new "*Vanessa*"'s post. *MC* also references the "original poster" when she said "...the original poster was trying it on and having a laugh at our expense..."
> 
> Before you know it, this thread is going to need a scorecard to keep track of the players...


I don't think that MC was using the phrase "original poster" to refer to the person who started the thread. I might be wrong. That wasn't how I read it because, I felt that the mayo and ketchup comment might have been having a laugh at our expense.


----------



## CraigC

Mad Cook said:


> *I like being rigid. Salade Nicoise was specifically named.* If you're going to make it then make it properly. I thought DC was a serious cookery site. We are here to help & encourage people not to support this sort of nonsense.
> 
> (Oh, I forgot. This is the nation that thinks that a television programme, wherein a minor "celebrity" stuffs as much into his mouth as he possibly can without throwing up, is class "prime-time" entertainment.)
> 
> I still think the original poster was trying it on and having a laugh at our expense.



And all this time I thought it was named for the olives.


----------



## Kayelle

taxlady said:


> I don't think that MC was using the phrase "original poster" to refer to the person who started the thread. I might be wrong. That wasn't how I read it because, I felt that the mayo and ketchup comment might have been having a laugh at our expense.




I agree with that Taxi. However, regardless of who MC was insulting when, she was out of line on all counts.


----------



## CharlieD

To me summer salad is what I grew up with  was/is
Tomatoes
Cucumbers
Green Onions
Radishes
Dill
for dressing it could be sour cream or mayo, or simply oil and vinegar
salt and pepper to taste. It is simple, fresh ingredients make this salad very pleasant.
Even my kids like it.


----------



## di reston

I wish I had the last two ingredients - can't get them in Italy - I'm not sure what green onions are either, could they be what we call 'spring onions'?


di reston


Enough is never as good as a feast      Oscar Wilde


----------



## msmofet

di reston said:


> I wish I had the last two ingredients - can't get them in Italy - I'm not sure what green onions are either, could they be what we call 'spring onions'?
> 
> 
> di reston
> 
> 
> Enough is never as good as a feast      Oscar Wilde



Green onions are also called scallions.

What's the Difference Between Scallions, Green Onions, and Spring Onions?


More About Scallions and Green Onions

Green onions and scallions are actually the same thing! They are either harvested very young from the regular bulb-forming onions we are familiar with, or they can come from other varieties that actually never form bulbs.

Scallions are long, with a white stem end that does not bulge out. They have an onion-y but mild bite that is not as intense as regular onions (the white parts contain the most intense flavor). They can be used raw or cooked, and while some cooks discard the darker green tops, the whole thing can be eaten, and is often used in Asian cooking.

Scallions are usually available year-round. Look for a bright color, undamaged leaves, and firm stem ends.


More About Spring Onions

Spring onions, on the other hand, look similar to scallions, but you'll notice that they have small onion bulbs at the base. These onions come from the varietals that produce bulbs and are basically more mature versions of scallions. They are planted as seedlings in the late fall and then harvested the next spring, thus the word "spring" in the name.


----------



## taxlady

msmofet said:


> Green onions are also called scallions.
> 
> What's the Difference Between Scallions, Green Onions, and Spring Onions?
> 
> 
> More About Scallions and Green Onions
> 
> Green onions and scallions are actually the same thing! They are either harvested very young from the regular bulb-forming onions we are familiar with, or they can come from other varieties that actually never form bulbs.
> 
> Scallions are long, with a white stem end that does not bulge out. They have an onion-y but mild bite that is not as intense as regular onions (the white parts contain the most intense flavor). They can be used raw or cooked, and while some cooks discard the darker green tops, the whole thing can be eaten, and is often used in Asian cooking.
> 
> Scallions are usually available year-round. Look for a bright color, undamaged leaves, and firm stem ends.
> 
> 
> More About Spring Onions
> 
> Spring onions, on the other hand, look similar to scallions, but you'll notice that they have small onion bulbs at the base. These onions come from the varietals that produce bulbs and are basically more mature versions of scallions. They are planted as seedlings in the late fall and then harvested the next spring, thus the word "spring" in the name.


 Great info. However, that may not apply in languages other than English. In Denmark, scallions are called, "forårsløg", which literally means "spring onions".


On the other hand, for almost all recipes, they are interchangeable. Even the sprouts from a mature onion can be used in many recipes calling for those types of onions.


----------



## CharlieD

Yes and yes to two last posts. In Russia they are called Yong onions, because they just came out of the soil.


----------



## di reston

Thanks for the information - very useful, all the more because you all give details  that are very interesting. Having said that, we still can't get scallions, or spring onions, so I have to make do with red onions - definitely not the same.

And may I add, you all post information that is always interesting and a pleasure to read.

di reston


Enough is never as good as a feast      Oscar Wilde


----------



## JustJoel

di reston said:


> Thanks for the information - very useful, all the more because you all give details  that are very interesting. Having said that, we still can't get scallions, or spring onions, so I have to make do with red onions - definitely not the same.
> 
> And may I add, you all post information that is always interesting and a pleasure to read.
> 
> di reston
> 
> 
> Enough is never as good as a feast      Oscar Wilde


If you can get shallots, they are much milder in flavor than onions, although they really can’t be considered a substitute for scallions.


----------

